# I need to buy trains!! N or HO scale, even accessories !!



## jandtjunction (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello,
My name is Jennifer and my background is in N-scale. My father had a layout of the PRR from Huntingdon (my hometown) thru the Horseshoe Curve. When I was young, I used to help him...it took up the entire basement!!

Now, I just buy and sell trains for a living!! It's great to be able to see so many different pieces (even if it is just only for a little while )

Right now I'm looking for basically anything N or HO..including accessories.

Maybe you're thinking about switching scales..or looking to free up some space in the house?

Let me know what you are interested in selling or maybe even possibly trading.

I can provide an 800# that you can call if you're interested, just let me know!

Thanks for reading this!

Jennifer
J & T Junction


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I guess you did not notice that I moved the thread you posted on this a couple of days ago to the For Sale section as that is where this type of post fits best 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1669


----------

